# Well pump



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just bought a house that has a well that needs work and I have never dealt with one. I had to replace the switch and I put in a 40 60. The pressure gauge on the pump will not go above 50. Do I need to buy a 30 50 switch? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Turn the power off your pump. Open a faucet and let all the pressure out. Put an air gauge on the pressure tank (assuming you have one) You should have 38lbs for a 40-60 switch. If it has less then that add it. Big question is why did you replace the switch? That is not usually the problem.


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

We had to keep turning the power off to the whole house. While doing this the well pump stopped working. I took the switch and messed around with it and got it working. After messing with the switch i couldn't get the pump to turn off so i bought and a new one hoping that was the problem. I will drain it all out and put 38lbs in and see what happens.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I emptied the tank and put 38psi in it and ran the pump. It still will not build more than 49-50 psi so the pump will run continuous 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds like a plugged jet. If you are somewhat handy. Take the front of the pump apart. If not call a plumber. Shouldn't be a big bill!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Is this a submersible well pump or above ground pump?


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Could be a plugged jet as said above. Why not just turn your pressure switch down so the pump turns off when it reaches 50?

http://inspectapedia.com/water/WaterPumpAdjust.htm


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I did turn the switch down to 50 and it shuts off now. Is there going to be a big difference between 50 and 60? It is above ground. Im pretty handy if i take it apart will there any thing that can get screwed up when putting it together?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

